# Auto lift boot lid



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I've been looking at having a go at this mod as it would be quite useful as well as looking rather cool. 8) 
I was thinking about getting some die springs of suitable size and strength and slipping them over the bottom of the boot lid struts. This sort of thing ....








However after weighing up the mechanism it looks like there is only about half an inch of rod left on the strut when the boot is closed. This might be a bit tight for even the shortest of these springs.








I've also read about this set up causing damage to the struts.

So now I'm thinking about up-rated replacement struts. This site offers up-rated replacement struts and variable strength struts whereby you let out some of the pressure until you reach the desired effect.
http://www.sgs-engineering.com/car-boot-tailgate
Anyone had any experience of doing this kind of thing, got any advice about potential problems or has tried other methods.


----------



## Mcgrimes (Feb 25, 2016)

If they keep the boot lid open when it snows, I'd happily have a set


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Rather than fitting them to the struts would it work to fit them on the rubber 'feet' where the boot edge sits on the lip so that they give it a little shove up and the strut should take over from then on, given a big enough shove.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

ZephyR2 said:


> So now I'm thinking about up-rated replacement struts. This site offers up-rated replacement struts and variable strength struts whereby you let out some of the pressure until you reach the desired effect.
> http://www.sgs-engineering.com/car-boot-tailgate
> Anyone had any experience of doing this kind of thing, got any advice about potential problems or has tried other methods.


I don't think that simply using an uprated strut would do what you want. The uprated ones are normally intended to hold up a heavier boot lid, such as one fitted with extra luggage or a loaded cycle rack etc.
The opening energy stored in the strut in the closed position cannot immediately act to open the boot lid, as that force is directed at the hinge. The force needs to be deployed along a tangent to a circle which has its centre on the hinge. 
Hence why you have to give the lid an initial lift until the strut is in the right alignment to deploy its assistance.

Springs on the rubber buffers would give a force in the right direction for the initial opening force but achieving that in a neat and safe way poses some obstacles.

Some sort of extending strut recessed into the frame side channels would do the right job but I doubt you want to go cutting holes in the car.

Any spring, strut or similar equipment fitted to open the lid at unlocking would make the lid more difficult to shut.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks guys for your advice. Yeah knew you could get up-rated struts for when you have a rack on the boot to take the extra weight but I hadn't thought about it not giving that initial push.
There's a few videos on YouTube with those springs on the struts and they seem to work, at least in the short term - provided there is enough space left on the compressed strut. 
Also seen some videos where sprung plungers are fitted to the edge of boot lid like you suggest but they are quite intrusive (would certainly catch your head on them) and appear to require a fair amount of extra force to properly close the boot lid like you say. And I can't see them giving sufficient push to raise the lid on the TT to the point where the dampers would take over.
So its back to the drawing board. At least you've saved me some money and wasted effort.


----------

